# Brak eth0

## haxior

Witam, wczoraj zainstalowałem Gentoo, instalacja przebiegła prawidłowo, system startuje ale nie widzi interfejsu eth0. Sama karta jest wykryta. Czytałem, że musze wkompilować sterowniki w jądro, lub też załadować odpowiednie moduły obsługujące karte. Posiadam laptopa firmy Asus K50IJ. Chodzi i narazie o konfiguracje połączenia lokalnego. Jeżeli chodzi o połączenie to łącze się przez AP w trybie klienta. Nie mam pojęcia jakie to właśnie moduły mam załadować, proszę o porade lub linki, czy kilka słów wytłumaczenia. Troszke info:

dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 (root@miranda) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #1 SMP Thu Jun 26 18:36:15 UTC 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e1000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000bdd80000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bdd80000 - 00000000bdd8f000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bdd8f000 - 00000000bdde0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bdde0000 - 00000000bde00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed40000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000140000000 (usable)

Warning only 4GB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM64G enabled kernel.

3200MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 1048576) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->  1048576

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->  1048576

On node 0 totalpages: 1048576

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 6400 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 812800 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.5 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F9330, 0024 (r2 ACPIAM)

ACPI: XSDT BDD80100, 0084 (r1 _ASUS_ Notebook 20090410 MSFT       97)

ACPI: FACP BDD80290, 00F4 (r3 041009 FACP1150 20090410 MSFT       97)

ACPI: DSDT BDD80680, C579 (r1  K50IJ K50IJ203      203 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: FACS BDD8F000, 0040

ACPI: APIC BDD80390, 005C (r1 041009 APIC1150 20090410 MSFT       97)

ACPI: MCFG BDD80430, 003C (r1 041009 OEMMCFG  20090410 MSFT       97)

ACPI: SLIC BDD80470, 0176 (r1 _ASUS_ Notebook 20090410 MSFT       97)

ACPI: ECDT BDD80620, 0054 (r1 041009 OEMECDT  20090410 MSFT       97)

ACPI: DBGP BDD803F0, 0034 (r1 041009 DBGP1150 20090410 MSFT       97)

ACPI: BOOT BDD805F0, 0028 (r1 041009 BOOT1150 20090410 MSFT       97)

ACPI: OEMB BDD8F040, 0071 (r1 041009 OEMB1150 20090410 MSFT       97)

ACPI: HPET BDD8CC00, 0038 (r1 041009 OEMHPET  20090410 MSFT       97)

ACPI: GSCI BDD8F0C0, 2024 (r1 041009 GMCHSCI  20090410 MSFT       97)

ACPI: ATKG BDD912F0, 8024 (r1 022008  OEMATKG 20080220 MSFT       97)

ACPI: SSDT BDD99E00, 04F0 (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 7:7 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 7:7 APIC version 20

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a301 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at c0000000 (gap: bde00000:40f20000)

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e1000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000e1000 - 0000000000100000

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1040384

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0725000 soft=c06e5000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 2000.144 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 3049812k/4194304k available (3857k kernel code, 59336k reserved, 1819k data, 316k init, 2192896k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffc74000 - 0xfffff000   (3628 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0692000 - 0xc06e1000   ( 316 kB)

      .data : 0xc04c4762 - 0xc068b6dc   (1819 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc04c4762   (3857 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4004.26 BogoMIPS (lpj=20021328)

Security Framework initialized

Capability LSM initialized

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0400e39d 00000000 00000001 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0400e39d 00000000 00000001 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

CPU0: Intel Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU       T4200  @ 2.00GHz stepping 0a

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c0726000 soft=c06e6000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4000.20 BogoMIPS (lpj=20001030)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0400e39d 00000000 00000001 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0400e39d 00000000 00000001 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU       T4200  @ 2.00GHz stepping 0a

Total of 2 processors activated (8004.47 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

net_namespace: 64 bytes

Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=7

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: EC description table is found, configuring boot EC

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: DMI System Vendor: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.        

ACPI: DMI Product Name: K50IJ               

ACPI: DMI Product Version: 1.0       

ACPI: DMI Board Name: K50IJ     

ACPI: DMI BIOS Vendor: American Megatrends Inc.

ACPI: DMI BIOS Date: 04/10/2009

ACPI: Please send DMI info above to linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

ACPI: If "acpi_osi=Linux" works better, please notify linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Error attaching device data

Error attaching device data

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x1b, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in poll mode

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P7._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 10 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *6)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 10 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 6) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 10 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12)

ACPI Warning (tbutils-0217): Incorrect checksum in table [ATKG] -  D1, should be E5 [20070126]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0

hpet0: 4 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed10000-0xfed19fff has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x400-0x41f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x500-0x57f has been reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff has been reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff could not be reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xfed45000-0xfed89fff has been reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xfed90000-0xfed90fff has been reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xfed91000-0xfed91fff has been reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xfed92000-0xfed92fff has been reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xfed93000-0xfed93fff has been reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff could not be reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xffa00000-0xffbfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xffe00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xffc00000-0xffdfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: ioport range 0x250-0x253 has been reserved

system 00:0c: ioport range 0x256-0x25f has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfec10000-0xfec17fff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfec18000-0xfec1ffff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfec20000-0xfec27fff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfec28000-0xfec2ffff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfec38000-0xfec3ffff has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0x100000-0xbddfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: fdf00000-fdffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: fe000000-feafffff

  PREFETCH window: fa000000-fcffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.5

  IO window: e000-efff

  MEM window: feb00000-febfffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 18613k freed

Simple Boot Flag at 0x51 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

apm: BIOS not found.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1246641549.330:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 3.3 (2007/10/31) Phillip Lougher

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.3.3

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLM 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.3.3

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

GFS2 (built Jun 26 2008 18:35:08) installed

Lock_Nolock (built Jun 26 2008 18:35:18) installed

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie02]

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xbc00 ctl 0xb880 bmdma 0xb400 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xb800 ctl 0xb480 bmdma 0xb408 irq 19

ata1.00: ATA-8: ST9320325AS, 0002SDM1, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2.00: ATAPI: Slimtype DVD A  DS8A3S, HA24, max UDMA/100

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST9320325AS      0002 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Slimtype DVD A  DS8A3S    HA24 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/8x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda pop-up

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

scsi2 : ata_piix

scsi3 : ata_piix

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xac00 ctl 0xa880 bmdma 0xa400 irq 19

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xa800 ctl 0xa480 bmdma 0xa408 irq 19

scsi4 : pata_legacy

ata5: PATA max PIO4 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 irq 14

scsi5 : pata_legacy

ata6: PATA max PIO4 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 irq 15

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1

rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k

EDAC MC: Ver: 2.1.0 Jun 26 2008

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

rtc_cmos 00:03: setting system clock to 2009-07-03 17:19:12 UTC (1246641552)

Freeing unused kernel memory: 316k freed

ata1: soft resetting link

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

b1: revision 1.1.2.2

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input2

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

qlogicfas: no cards were found, please specify I/O address and IRQ using iobase= and irq= options<6>seagate: ST0x/TMC-8xx not detected.

Failed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

sym53c416.c: Version 1.0.0-ac

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.06

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.06

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.010.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.14)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[2449]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.03.10-rc5 Thu May 17 10:09:32 PDT 2007

QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.2.2

Copyright(c) 2004-2007 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xfdefbc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xfdefb800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000c880

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000c800

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.2[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 19, io base 0x0000c480

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x0000c400

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000c080

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000c000

usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.12.0-ioctl (2007-10-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

async_tx: api initialized (async)

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

   pIII_sse  :  4506.000 MB/sec

xor: using function: pIII_sse (4506.000 MB/sec)

raid6: int32x1    403 MB/s

raid6: int32x2    454 MB/s

raid6: int32x4    360 MB/s

raid6: int32x8    335 MB/s

raid6: mmxx1     1333 MB/s

raid6: mmxx2     1464 MB/s

raid6: sse1x1    1073 MB/s

raid6: sse1x2    1237 MB/s

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

raid6: sse2x1    2022 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    2265 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x2 (2265 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2-NAPI

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

rtc: I/O resource 70 is not free.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

```

lspci -v:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Cantiga Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1867

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Cantiga Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1862

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

   Memory at fd800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at cc00 [size=8]

   Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 3

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Cantiga Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1862

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at fdd00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 3

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1867

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at c880 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1867

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at c800 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1867

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at c480 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1867

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Memory at fdefbc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCIe advanced features <?>

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Santa Cruz Operation Unknown device 1043

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   Memory at fdef4000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1867

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: fdf00000-fdffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1867

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

   Memory behind bridge: fe000000-feafffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fa000000-00000000fcffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1867

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1867

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

   Memory behind bridge: feb00000-febfffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1867

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

   I/O ports at c400 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1867

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at c080 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1867

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at c000 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1867

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

   Memory at fdefb800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCIe advanced features <?>

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=07, sec-latency=32

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1867

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1867

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1867

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at bc00 [size=8]

   I/O ports at b880 [size=4]

   I/O ports at b800 [size=8]

   I/O ports at b480 [size=4]

   I/O ports at b400 [size=16]

   I/O ports at b080 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [b0] PCIe advanced features <?>

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1867

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at ac00 [size=8]

   I/O ports at a880 [size=4]

   I/O ports at a800 [size=8]

   I/O ports at a480 [size=4]

   I/O ports at a400 [size=16]

   I/O ports at a080 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [b0] PCIe advanced features <?>

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Unknown device 002b (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Unknown device 1a3b:1089

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

   Memory at fdff0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Unknown device 1026 (rev b0)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 14f5

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

   Memory at febc0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   I/O ports at ec00 [size=128]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [48] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

```

----------

## dylon

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+Attansic+Technology+Corp

----------

## haxior

Wyczytałem, że potrzebuje modułu o nazwie atl1, więc go załadowałem:

```

#modprobe atl1

```

później:

```

#ifconfig eth0 up

```

nic się nie zmieniło, postanowiłem skompilować nowszą wersje modułu czyli alt2, sciągnąłem źródła wrzuciłem na pena i na gentoo:

```

#make

```

 i otrzymuje:

linux kernel source not found

Koniecznośćią jest rekompilacja kernela?

----------

## bartmarian

co to znaczy "nic się nie zmieniło" ?

----------

## haxior

Znaczy to, że w dalszym ciągu nie widze eth0, ładuje moduł alt1, alt2 chciałem skompilować ale ukazuje się błąd jak w moim powyższym poście, po wklepaniu:

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0

```

otrzymuje:

```

*Starting eth0

* Bringing up eth0

*  moje IP

*  network interfaces eth0 does not exist

* Please veriy hardware or kernel module (driver)

```

----------

